# Achtung vor Seiten der "Web Content FZE" / Download einer .exe erforderlich



## HUmax (17 Mai 2008)

Auf derzeit folgenden Seiten der "Web Content FZE" mit Briefkasten in Dubai muss man sich eine ominöse .exe (von "Peppi Secure" -> mypeppi.de) runterladen, um an den Content zu kommen.

FahrschulTrainer.com
GedichteOnkel.com
SimsUs.DE

Geworben wird da z.B. mit ...



> 100 % KOSTENLOS - KEIN ABO -
> KEIN DIALER - KEINE KOSTEN


Die Dialermafia ist wohl wieder zurück und versucht da einen Trojaner zu verbreiten/Adware unterzujubeln..

In den AGB steht z.B. folgendes:



> Der Nutzer wird darauf hingewiesen, dass bei Aktivierung der Synatix GmbH -Werbesoftware eine Reihe von Änderungen am System des Kunden vorgenommen werden:
> 
> - es können Werbebanner und Pop-Ups auf dem Bildschirm erscheinen
> - eigene Werbung oder Werbung Dritter kann vermittelt werden
> ...


----------



## wahlhesse (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Achtung vor Seiten der "Web Content FZE" / Download einer .exe erforderlich*

Hallo,

ja und leider wird die ausführbare Datei noch von den wenigsten Antivirenprogrammen als bösartig erkannt. :roll:
Man kann nicht oft genug davor waren, die Datei auszuführen.
Keine Frage, dass auch regelmässig die Datei aktualisiert wird, um Antivirusprogramme zu täuschen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Heiko (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Achtung vor Seiten der "Web Content FZE" / Download einer .exe erforderlich*

Die AV-Hersteller haben aber mittlerweile die Datei zugeschickt bekommen. Die ersten haben schon zurückgemeldet, dass der Schädling neuerdings erkannt wird.


----------

